# ICQ - Suse 10.0 problem



## h4dhunTer (20. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe nun eine menge Gegooglet doch die Lösung nicht gefunden.

Als erstes habe ich probiert CenterICQ zu installieren, doch leider funktioniert das unter Suse 10 anscheinend nicht.
Dann habe ich ein bisschen weiter Gegooglet, aber nie das richtige gefunden.

Kann mir einer Helfen und sagen, was ich unter "suse-10.0-x86_64" installieren kann? Auserdem müsste ich dann noch wissen, wie ich von einer Webseite darüber dann eine Nachricht sende.


----------



## Navy (20. August 2007)

Versuchs mal mit YSM. Installier das Dingens -- sfoern möglich -- über yast, dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## h4dhunTer (20. August 2007)

Hallo,
so nun ist es anscheinen Installiert:

 **********************************************************
 **      ysmICQ is ready to be used. Are you ready?      **
 **********************************************************

Was muss ich nun weiter tun?


----------



## Navy (20. August 2007)

Lies die manpages -> "man ysm"

http://man.cx/ysm(1)


----------

